# Fabric Outlet Store



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

I was visiting in Holmes County, Ohio this past week and found a fabric outlet store, Zinck's Fabric Outlet on Route 39. It is located between Walnut Creek and Berlin. They have the largest selection of fabrics that I have ever seen. Some of their prices were fantastic and some were just regular prices. If anyone is traveling through there, it is a great place to visit. I hadn't expected to go to a fabric store so I wasn't sure what fabrics I wanted to buy. The next time I go through I will have some idea of what fabrics I want to pick up. 


Countryheart


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's always great to find a good fabric store, better if they have great prices.

Congratulations on your find. Now to find cash and a reason to go back that way!

Angie


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Years ago I found an upholstery and foam fabric store somewhere along the interstate route between Spartanburg and Charlotte. It was in a little town, with a long narrow area and a Railroad track...just a mile up a road off the interstate. I spent a couple of hundred dollars that time, and went back a year later, spent more. 

A couple of years later I tried to find the place again, but couldn't :Bawling: I hadn't written down the town's name, or the address or anything. :frypan: I've been back thru the area a couple of times since then and never found it. They had the greatest upholstery fabric...ALL of it discounted, but huge tables full of pieces and large chunks that were perfect for crafts and pillows and the like.  Drapery material too. 

All I could remember was that it was called a "Foam and upholstery" outlet. LIke that was a chain name or something. I could never find it online, either. 

Moral of story...write down the name and town (and street ) when you find somewhere cool to buy fabric. Oh heck. Forget about writing it down...JUST BUY AS MUCH AS YOUR CAR WILL HOLD!!


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

countryheart said:


> I was visiting in Holmes County, Ohio this past week and found a fabric outlet store, Zinck's Fabric Outlet on Route 39. It is located between Walnut Creek and Berlin. They have the largest selection of fabrics that I have ever seen.
> Countryheart


This is GREAT info! I only live about an hour from there and often venture out that way on motorcycle day trips! Maybe next time I'll have to take the car....more trunk space...


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Spartanburg and Charlotte.


Spartanburg SC and Charlotte NC? hmmm....this is my neck of the woods! In all honesty though it may have closed....so many small places like that have been booted out for the new mcmansions or business parks....even in the small towns. If you want though I can try and find it! And I can recommend another place that is a HUGE fabric store....they bring buses in all the time!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Ginnie,
I'm a new lady on here , first time "poster". I was reading your post on that HUGE fabric store. I go through Charlotte occasionally and would LOVE to know where that is. I do lots of sewing/quilting and just love fabric. Post the name of the place and the address (if possible) I'm excited!

Blessings, Tonya


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Ooooo, ginnie5, me too! I'd love to know where to find a great fabric store in reasonable driving distance. I'm in western SC, near Aiken/Augusta.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

sure thing! Its called Mary Jo's and its in Gastonia. On I-85 you take the Cox road exit....if you're headed north turn right and then turn right again. They're redoing a lot of the shopping center its in so it looks rough but inside is great. Over 22 years ago the lady who made my wedding dress bought everything at Mary Jo's so its been around forever. They do have a website...
http://www.maryjos.com/
and there's a thread outlet nearby but i haven't been there but hear lots of good about it.
http://www.longcreekmills.com/location.html

It might be fun if we could work it out to all meet up there!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

somewhere on Dixon Blvd in Gastonia there used to be an upholstery fabric outlet...seems like it was not too far west of Mary Jo's...I have no idea if it is still in business....but Mary Jo's certainly is still going strong and a favorite spot for me when I am over that way...too bad there are not many more hours in the day to sew!...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh good lord...Mary Jo's looks fantastic. I've been to Denver Fabric a couple of times, (tho not in 2 years now) and always spend well over my budget for the entire YEAR...all in one day. 

I'm thinking a drive down to Gastonia is in order this September


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I AM looking for a new yarn outlet tho  Just in case any of you folks from Georgia, the Carolinas and surrounding areas know of one  So many of the yarns come from carpet manufacturers in the area. My last outlet was closed when the owner became very ill.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Thanks, ginnie5,
MaryJo's sounds wonderful! And I have relatives near Gastonia! Sounds like a field trip to me.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I AM looking for a new yarn outlet tho  Just in case any of you folks from Georgia, the Carolinas and surrounding areas know of one  So many of the yarns come from carpet manufacturers in the area. My last outlet was closed when the owner became very ill.


I think the thread outlet I posted a link to also has yarn!


----------

